# BEEF JERKY!



## indaswamp (Apr 29, 2019)

Heading out of town this week for my annual Kansas Turkey hunt with friends. I was walking through the grocery store and happened upon a 2 day sale on beef sirloin. So I picked up a 10# roast to slice up and make some Jerky for the trip.







A while back, I ran upon a recipe for Sweet Heat Sriracha Jerky and wanted to give it a try as I have 2 pint jars of homemade sriracha left from last years batch.





And I just planted my jalapeno and fresno peppers so I'll be getting more peppers soon. Wanted to use up what I had and this would be a great way to do so.
I'm also making regular beef jerky....Alton Brown's recipe is my go to old stand by.

https://www.jerkyholic.com/sweet-heat-sriracha-jerky/
https://altonbrown.com/beef-jerky-recipe/

After trimming, I ended up with 8# of lean muscle, 2# of trim. Lot of trim on a sirloin.....saved that for stock.

Put the muscles in the freezer to firm up and set up the slicer. After a couple hours they were ready to go...

Sliced 'em 1/4" thick...






Slicer made quick work of the frozen muscles.

While the meat was in the freezer I also mixed up the marinades...
Sweet Heat Sriracha in the front, Alton Brown's in the back..






I gave the Alton Brown a little bit of home grown cayenne pepper flakes after buzzing them in the spice grinder to chop them up a little finer.

In bags and inda fridge over night... did 2# of Sriracha and 6# of Regular....







They hit the smokehouse tomorrow....more pics. to come...


----------



## bertman (Apr 29, 2019)

Can't wait 'til tomorrow!


----------



## Fueling Around (Apr 29, 2019)

You got me drooling.
Looks great in the bag. Waiting for the finished product
You spoil your turkey hunt buddies, well.

I'm a long ways from planting peppers in the garden or other tenders in the garden. 
Winter still has a death grip on us.  .


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 29, 2019)

Thanks Fellas....I was going to do just 1# of the Sweet Heat Sririacha but after tasting the marinate I went ahead and made 2#. It's good stuff....


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 29, 2019)

Last Frost date here is March 21st.... We have a long growing season.


----------



## Fueling Around (Apr 29, 2019)

indaswamp said:


> Last Frost date here is March 21st.... We have a long growing season.


Ours is (supposed to be) before Mother's Day.  Last year it was around May 1st. 2 years it was mid May.  3 years ago it was May 28th.  Try to plant a garden with those variables.  Even the cabbage, broccoli, and peas aren't happy with mid 20's that late.


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 29, 2019)

Tough to plan when to plant no doubt.... What do you do to keep the plants warm after you plant? Hoop nets? gallon jugs of water next to the plants?


----------



## Fueling Around (Apr 29, 2019)

I've got mini greenhouse hoop frames cut from concrete 6x6 grid rebar covered with clear plastic.  Depends on soil temps if I need to go more cover.


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 29, 2019)

Ah...gotcha. My problem is on the other end of the spectrum....bloom drop from the heat of summer....
Fortunately we can get a spring and fall crop here in zone 9a. I usually just plant cow peas for a cover crop late summer...


----------



## Preacher Man (Apr 30, 2019)

In Western Montana we use these water walls. They allow us to plant in early May even though last frost is usually memorial day-ish.

Wish I was going on that gobbler hunt, Inda. Good luck!


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 30, 2019)

Thanks Preach. It's a fun hunt every year and we are usually successful. 

re:water walls...
I've seen those before. Really cool idea! I've also seen the home made ones made out of 20oz. water bottles. Just weave string around the bottles top and bottom in a chain to go around the young seedlings. You can make them as big around as needed. If I used them, I could start my tomatoes in February......LOL!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 30, 2019)

Interesting marinade waiting for the finish and the mail order delivery.  

Warren


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 30, 2019)

HalfSmoked said:


> Interesting marinade waiting for the finish and the mail order delivery.
> 
> Warren


Well, after sampling the finished jerky, the sweet heat sriracha is a winner. I will be making that one again....


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 30, 2019)

Loading the trays...

Regular; One of three trays...






Sriracha...






Loaded in the smokehouse...






Done!
Sriracha...






Close up of the regular...






1.5# in two bags for the regular...


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 30, 2019)

Oh yell looks awesome.

Warren


----------



## Preacher Man (Apr 30, 2019)

I wonder if the Sriracha would work good with pork loin?


----------



## Fueling Around (May 1, 2019)

Awesome!
Technical detail, photos, and product tells a great story.

Preacher Man
Water wall won't work for me.  We often get the mid 20's freeze, not a frost of the 30's.  I have to cover my mini hoops with a blanket to protect.
I love the (mild) flavor of Sriracha.  It blends well with beef, chicken, and pork.
I find pork loin is slow to uptake flavor more than brine.
Are looking at jerky?


----------



## indaswamp (May 1, 2019)

Preacher Man said:


> I wonder if the Sriracha would work good with pork loin?


I was thinking the exact same thing after tasting it. I also want to create a "ham" jerky with pork because...well...I love ham!


----------



## Preacher Man (May 1, 2019)

indaswamp said:


> I was thinking the exact same thing after tasting it. I also want to create a "ham" jerky with pork because...well...I love ham!


I like where you're head is at


----------

